# Crane hunt



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

We had a real good crane shoot this morning in a wheat stubble field. We ended up with our limit of twelve cranes for four guys. We split into two groups and set out about 15 crane decoys at each spot. We set the decoys up about a hundred yards behind us and hid ourselves in a rock pile. The decoys were really just to get the cranes to take a look and fly a straight line right over the rock pile. Well it worked great but we would have done just as good, if not better by sitting in the decoys. We had birds landing right in them. unfortunately we all forgot cameras so I took a yard picture of my birds, which is not as cool as in the field. At least it gives you an idea of how our home made crane decoys look. It was a fun time and I love watching those big birds tumble out of the sky.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Great hunt man!


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Awesome hunt, man that looks like fun!


----------



## Dave Owens (Nov 11, 2002)

We do the same thing. Usually sit down wind in a rock pile or weed patch and intercept them before they flare from the decoys. We have had luck with singles or small groups decoying straight in and landing. The bigger groups usually flare just before they get there.

Our group got these cranes and bonus geese this past weekend decoying.


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

Cool, looked like a fun hunt. They do have amazing eyesight. It seems like only the juviniles were the ones that landed in the decoys. Mostly singles and pairs. Most flocks didn't flare too bad until they got about 75 yds. from the decoys, but I've had them flare way out in the past. It seems like the earlier they fly and the lower the better. I'm hoping to find some more here soon to hunt, they are fun and dang good eating.


----------



## rs94 (Mar 12, 2009)

does any one know if you can shoot them in mn?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

No.....you can't.


----------



## wi ducksmacker (Jul 13, 2009)

crane hunting looks like fun to bad im from wisconsin


----------

